# What is Best Lure Preservative?



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've collected 11 gallons of deer urine from "yellow snow" and am in the process of saving it for cover scent. It's been thawed enough to cold-filter it and re-frozen. Then I partially thaw 1-gallon jugs and pour off the liquid into another jug, giving me a condensed version without boiling.

I will repackage the condensed urine into spray bottles and keep them frozen until it's time for use.

My question relates to the jugs that still have a block of ice in them with a fair amount of urine still there, too. What are your opinions on boiling the remaining stuff to condense it? Do you think its properties/scent are changed enough to make boiling a bad idea?

I've also ordered some sodium benzoate to be added as a preservative to the boiled-down stuff and am wondering how well it may store unrefrigerated.

Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

sodium, potassium, and other minerals in the urine may become consentrated by boiling and change the scent. Give it a try and do some field test'in---it may work great.

awprint:


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Dear Glen,

Found this post after a bit of searching. I have no answer. In my world if it's not frozen it goes bad. However, I do admire your motivation to start such a project. If you do figure it out, it might be something big. Even if it's not as fresh as cut roses...it probably won't spook 'em.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I have kept a partial gallon of concentrated deer urine in the garage refrigerator with sodium benzoate added as a preservative. Still smells about as OK as I would expect something like this to smell. The remaining frozen gallons will be used as needed without preservatives.

I'll be checking how the animals react when archery season opens next month.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Glen, you can also add methyl paraben to the urine, a teaspoon to a gallon of urine will prolong the shelf life, but the sodium benzoate is probably cheaper. Glycerin will also help stabilize odors and reduce evaporation rate.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, 220 but I think I have a lifetime supply of sodium benzoate based on how much I've used so far. I've kept a batch with the preservative in the refrigerator and it smells fine,. so far. (When does urine smell fine, anyway?).


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Glen, things that smell fine to a hunter or trapper would send most people praying to the porcelain god....lol


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

The only thing my nose can smell with old urine is an increased ammonia smell, but the distinctness of the type (Ex: Deer Vs Fox urine) seems to remain the same. Now, I can see a bunch of ******** with tweed jackets and cigars wafting various urines in brandy snifters... "A very good year. ...A good year indeed."


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The ammonia smell is what I don't want. So far, so good with the treated, refrigerated concoction, after having been treated 6 months ago.

I'll be splashing some on this morning, as a matter of fact for a stand before doing some deer blind work later today. Man, it's like a jungle out there and if we see anything, It'll be a surprise. But, it usually is no matter what.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Good luck with your stands/blind preps. I got 5 stands done and 2 left to hang.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We didn't get any varmints to respond to our early morning set, but it was a good test for the deer urine refined from yellow snow. Joe and I sprayed our boots with the sodium-benzoate-preserved urine that's been refrigerated. Within a minute using the free downloaded Fox Pro "ugly crow" call, a mother and two fawns poked their heads out from the brush some 25 feet from us. She came out cautiously and never picked up our scent, even though she and her offspring crossed our entry trail within the hour.

That would never have happened had we not used the concoction. So far, so good.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very interesting Glen, thanks for the update.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Fooled two! Have had many deer come to my distress calls, but they blow out as soon as they get down-wind.


----------

